# Oklahoma City - South Texas Corridor



## Anthony V (Jan 18, 2017)

You may have heard about a proposed Oklahoma City - South Texas Corridor being in the works. The corridor is currently in the Draft EIS phase, which should be complete fairly soon, according to an July 2016 news article.

An Aug 2016 news article mentions the following:

"Two potential South Texas routes were selected for further study, according to [Rep. Henry] Cuellar. The first would originate in San Antonio and travel south outside of existing transportation corridors to a station near the Laredo-Columbia Solidarity Bridge. That route would then cross on a new railway bridge to join a new rail line which would continue to Monterrey, Mexico.

Cuellar said that route would have the potential for high-speed rail service, with trains traveling at speeds of 180 to 220 miles per hour.

The second route would begin in San Antonio and travel southeast to Alice. At Alice, the route would divide into three legs. The first leg would travel to San Diego, Texas and then to the Laredo area. The second leg would travel south along abandoned railroad tracks to McAllen and east to Harlingen and Brownsville, while the third would travel east along the KCS Railway to Corpus Christi."






I'm in favor of the second route because it would serve all of South Texas' major cities (Laredo, Corpus Christi, Brownsville, and McAllen), while the first option would only serve Laredo. For the OKC - SAS segment, I presume it would be cheapest to use the existing routes of the Heartland Flyer and Texas Eagle, as the stations already exist. To simplify negotiations with BNSF, the FTW - SAS portion could use the time slot currently used by the Texas Eagle, with the TE being rerouted to continue west of FTW and make the Sunset Limited connection in El Paso. This would also simplify operations on the TE by allowing it to run on an all Union Pacific routing.

http://offthekuff.com/wp/?p=75450

http://offthekuff.com/wp/?p=75688

Tell me what you think about this.


----------



## neroden (Jan 19, 2017)

I think this is no closer to getting funding. It's a sop to Cuellar who represents the southern part of Texas, but he doesn't have enough allies.

Laredo, McAllen, Brownsville, and Corpus Christi all need passenger trains, like, yesterday, but, well, good luck.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 19, 2017)

Chances of this happening are about the same as a Democrat getting elected to Statewide Office in Deep Red Texas!


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 20, 2017)

Agree, unfortunately.


----------



## WoodyinNYC (Jan 20, 2017)

neroden said:


> I think this is no closer to getting funding. It's a sop to Cuellar who represents [Laredo].
> 
> Laredo, McAllen, Brownsville, and Corpus Christi all need passenger trains, like, yesterday, but, well, good luck.


It's a solid step forward.

Don't know when we'll see a second step, but I'm sure we will. So it's good to have the paperwork in order when the panicked call comes for "More shovel-ready projects, PLEASE!"

That call could come after another massive crash from a lightly regulated Wall Street (nah, that'll never happen) or a thermonuclear temper tantrum in the Middle East (or at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue) or a storm surge of globally warmed sea water into the lobby of Mar-a-Lago (well, a boy can dream, no?).

Under another scenario, the HSR line linking Houston-Dallas is a great success. Then in the usual sort of sibling rivalry, Austin and San Antonio clamor for a similar link to the DFW Metroplex.

Anyway this step helps us get ready for any sudden change. It could happen.


----------



## jis (Jan 20, 2017)

The day that San Antonio worries about trains instead of building a few more lanes of highway is a day that won;t happen in many decades in my reckoning. But we can all dream.

And through service to Mexico? yeah right! Wake me up when that happens.


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jan 20, 2017)

For political reasons, getting into Mexico could have a YUGE roadblock


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 1, 2017)

I don't see the ROW being purchased for a true High Speed train. what might make more sense is to improve the rail between OKC and SAS so speeds of 90 or 110 could be reached because freight interference has been minimized by dual track where single track exists. If you take out the freight delays and increase the speeds, the trip will take less time. A Georgetown to San Antonio 90 MPH commuter corridor has been proposed but UP isn't interested in even discussing or negotiating.


----------



## railgeekteen (Mar 23, 2018)

I would love this, but would rather see Dallas to Houston first.


----------



## jis (Mar 23, 2018)

railgeekteen said:


> I would love this, but would rather see Dallas to Houston first.


Agreed. Fortunately that might happen in spite of the best efforts of many to prevent it from happening.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 23, 2018)

jis said:


> railgeekteen said:
> 
> 
> > I would love this, but would rather see Dallas to Houston first.
> ...


Just bring back the Lone Star ( the old Texas Chief Route) and you'd have service through Witchita, Oklahoma and Dallas to Houston. You could eliminate the Heartland Flyer and the Ambus from Longview to Houston and Galveston.
Of course HSR investors currently floating the Dallas to Houston scheme and possibly Southwest Airlines would be opposed.

I'm not certain that the Texas Eagle even needs to continue to run from St Louis thru Arkansas to Texarkana to Longview and Dallas.

Perhaps one of the Missouri Trains could run St Louis to Little Rock, and there could be thru cars from the Lone Star from Dallas to LAX on a DAILY Sunset/Eagle!

Just spit balling!


----------



## railgeekteen (Apr 3, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > railgeekteen said:
> ...


Better idea, restore the Lone Star AND keep the Heartland Flyer, extend it to Tulsa. and make it multi daily!


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 4, 2018)

And what about us people south of Houston? There really is life down this way, and it's part of the Texas State Rail Plan, for THAT's worth!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 7, 2018)

The UP not willing to even discuss anything in south Texas is a show stopper. Any other options are too cost prohibitive. The Georgetown to San Antonio route is dead because of the UP. The opposition by the public at meeting was strange, most complained that the route would bring homeless, raise crime rates, and be a health hazard. I think too many in south Texas have no clue about train travel, commuter or other. Everyone is attached to their cars.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 7, 2018)

My bio-mom mentioned they've proposed extending the Heartland Flyer to Tulsa. Any truth to this?


----------



## Pere Flyer (Apr 7, 2018)

SarahZ said:


> My bio-mom mentioned they've proposed extending the Heartland Flyer to Tulsa. Any truth to this?


There’s some talk of it, but it seems the more popular proposal is extending it north to Wichita (currently a dead of night Ambus connection to the SWC via Newton, Kansas).Personally, I’d like to see it extended to Tulsa and Kansas City. But Tulsa is as anti-rail, pro-car as they come.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 9, 2018)

There is support from all the towns along the route from OKC to Newton. The test train that ran the route was met positively at each stop. I guess the big question will be if the train terminates in Newton or continues on to Kansas City.


----------



## Eric S (Apr 9, 2018)

No need for additional equipment if the train turns at Newton, whereas running to/from Kansas City would require another trainset.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 9, 2018)

Where would the consist be serviced since it no longer would overnight in OKC? Newton? FTW?


----------



## Eric S (Apr 9, 2018)

How much servicing takes place overnight in OKC?


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 9, 2018)

And what is the BNSF's stance on the extension to anywhere? Have they, for example, asked for more double track? In the study that was done many years ago, it seemed they were asking for the moon in terms of capacity increases.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 9, 2018)

It appeared that BNSF was part of the big political bash along the route with local, state, and other leaders last year.


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 10, 2018)

Here's the 2011 study. On page 96 of it, you'll see what I mean when I say BNSF is asking for the moon.

http://ksdot.org/PDF_Files/PDF-Passenger-Rail-SDP.pdf


----------



## Anthony V (Apr 10, 2018)

They're doing another study on the route and expect costs to be much lower than what was stated in 2011.


----------



## west point (Apr 10, 2018)

Anthony V said:


> They're doing another study on the route and expect costs to be much lower than what was stated in 2011.


Wonder how much of listed improvements have already been done since the date of BNSF study.


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 10, 2018)

west point said:


> Anthony V said:
> 
> 
> > They're doing another study on the route and expect costs to be much lower than what was stated in 2011.
> ...


In Alliance, TX [just north of Ft. Worth], BNSF has added some infrastructure to help move their trains move more effeciently in and out of the terminal. From the list of projects in the study, none that I know of.


----------

